

Is Uber Dangerous for Women? Many Say Yes - davidgerard
http://www.marieclaire.com/culture/news/a14480/uber-rides-dangerous-for-women/

======
blueflow
Riding with Strangers was always dangerous. Some kind of Dangers are universal
and not specific to Women, contrary to what feminists belief.

~~~
dragonwriter
Some that aren't specific to women are, empirically, much greater for women,
despite what anti-feminists believe, or pretend to for propaganda purposes.

